# Period changed after D&C



## Purplelila

Hi Everyone

I need some advice - we're ttc baby 2 . I hope I've posted this in the right place.

I've had 2 d&c's . The first one about 7 years ago for a missed MC, then had a healthy baby boy.

We had a happy accident and concieved baby no2 , which was also a MC and I had another d&c. Since the second d&c my periods have changed .

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?

My periods are shorter and lighter. I was worried about Ashermans syndrome and went to see my gp , she basically fobbed me off saying its just hormones when I went to see her in August . Now 10 months on - it cant still be hormones!

She told me Asherman's syndrome is very rare , but Im really scared I might have it . My periods have done from 5-7 days to 1 very light flow , 2 days moderate , and 1 day spotting so 4 days in total.

I had an early miscarriage that started on 13th December at 5weeks , and the bleeding that followed that was more like how my period used to be and lasted 6 days . This has made me feel even more worried as miscarriages are another symptom of Ashermans syndrome

Im wondering if anyone else has had experience of their periods being lighter and shorter but still gone on to have a baby?

I was also told that periods just sometimes change after a d&c , but how can they 'just' change? There has to be something that causes the change??

I dont want to scare or worry anyone who's gone through a d&c , I'm just looking for reassurance.

This is from the Ashermans.org website .

"What is Asherman's Syndrome?

Asherman's Syndrome, or intrauterine adhesions/scarring or synechiae, is an acquired uterine condition, characterized by the formation of adhesions (scar tissue) inside the uterus. In many cases the front and back walls of the uterus stick to one another. In other cases, adhesions only occur in a small portion of the uterus. The extent of the adhesions defines whether the case is mild, moderate, or severe. The adhesions can be thin or thick, spotty in location, or confluent. They are usually not vascular, which is an important attribute that helps in treatment. Click here for more on Asherman's Syndrome grades.
Symptoms

Most patients with Asherman's Syndrome have scanty or absent periods (amenorrhea) but some have normal periods. Some patients have no periods but feel pain at the time that their period would normally arrive each month. This pain may indicate that menstruation is occurring but the blood cannot exit the uterus because the cervix is blocked by adhesions. Recurrent miscarriage and infertility could also be symptoms (1).


----------



## threemakefive

Purplelila said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need some advice - we're ttc baby 2 . I hope I've posted this in the right place.
> 
> I've had 2 d&c's . The first one about 7 years ago for a missed MC, then had a healthy baby boy.
> 
> We had a happy accident and concieved baby no2 , which was also a MC and I had another d&c. Since the second d&c my periods have changed .
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?
> 
> My periods are shorter and lighter. I was worried about Ashermans syndrome and went to see my gp , she basically fobbed me off saying its just hormones when I went to see her in August . Now 10 months on - it cant still be hormones!
> 
> She told me Asherman's syndrome is very rare , but Im really scared I might have it . My periods have done from 5-7 days to 1 very light flow , 2 days moderate , and 1 day spotting so 4 days in total.
> 
> I had an early miscarriage that started on 13th December at 5weeks , and the bleeding that followed that was more like how my period used to be and lasted 6 days . This has made me feel even more worried as miscarriages are another symptom of Ashermans syndrome
> 
> Im wondering if anyone else has had experience of their periods being lighter and shorter but still gone on to have a baby?
> 
> I was also told that periods just sometimes change after a d&c , but how can they 'just' change? There has to be something that causes the change??
> 
> I dont want to scare or worry anyone who's gone through a d&c , I'm just looking for reassurance.
> 
> This is from the Ashermans.org website .
> 
> "What is Asherman's Syndrome?
> 
> Asherman's Syndrome, or intrauterine adhesions/scarring or synechiae, is an acquired uterine condition, characterized by the formation of adhesions (scar tissue) inside the uterus. In many cases the front and back walls of the uterus stick to one another. In other cases, adhesions only occur in a small portion of the uterus. The extent of the adhesions defines whether the case is mild, moderate, or severe. The adhesions can be thin or thick, spotty in location, or confluent. They are usually not vascular, which is an important attribute that helps in treatment. Click here for more on Asherman's Syndrome grades.
> Symptoms
> 
> Most patients with Asherman's Syndrome have scanty or absent periods (amenorrhea) but some have normal periods. Some patients have no periods but feel pain at the time that their period would normally arrive each month. This pain may indicate that menstruation is occurring but the blood cannot exit the uterus because the cervix is blocked by adhesions. Recurrent miscarriage and infertility could also be symptoms (1).

Did you have suction or scrapping of the uterus for d and c? and with any pregnancy your homones change and that change can happen for ever...here is my story... I had my period EVERY month since 13, after having my first child I didnt get one for months, went to dr and they found I had PCOS (which is typically found before pregnancy in teenage years, you usually miss periods, I NEVER DID!) Finally got periods back every other month but was able to concieve my son , after him I had periods way less, like 3 a year, then boom I started getting them every month for the last year right on schedule, after my mmc in nov and d and c in dec, I have my period after only a month :) So any hormonal change in a body can cause a different cycle to emerge. I would try not to worry but if you are find a dr to check it out :) Good luck!


----------



## LindseyGarth

Hey Hun since my Mmc in august I haven't had a period since even now no period xxx


----------



## Purplelila

Thank you both for your replies , I'm going to the doctors on Tuesday I'll see what she has to say :(


----------



## jessytlc

Same boat as you right now. Had a D&C in January 2013. Wondering what you found out...


----------



## missjames90

Hey I didn't have a d&c I had a natural miscarriage but my periods have went from 32/33 days to 26/27 days its weird the first day is spotting and the second days is moderate day 3 nothing at all then a little spotting on day 4 idk


----------



## Ladykincade

Please help me! I'm currently going through this exact thing! I'm TTC and getting discouraged, my period was supposed to start 2 days ago and I only spotted for 1 day. I had a MC in June had D&C June 25, I've had light periods since then only 1 1/2 days long. I used to have them for 4-5 days. I'm 36 and worried about conceiving with my periods like this. Please email me if you can livingstones31 at gmail. I'm looking for reassurance and help from people who have suffered this and still gone on to concieve. Thank you hun!


----------



## Ladykincade

Please help me! I'm currently going through this exact thing! I'm TTC and getting discouraged, my period was supposed to start 2 days ago and I only spotted for 1 day. I had a MC in June had D&C June 25, I've had light periods since then only 1 1/2 days long. I used to have them for 4-5 days. I'm 36 and worried about conceiving with my periods like this. Please email me if you can livingstones31 at gmail. I'm looking for reassurance and help from people who have suffered this and still gone on to concieve. Thank you hun!


----------



## bundle4me

I am the same my periods were 28days and for 5-7 days and since my mmc in august theyve been 33 & 31 days and i only bleed for 4 days i thought it was normal after my body has been thru something so terrible


----------

